# If you had an MX Leader...



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*If you had an MX Leader...UPDATED!*

...how would you build it up? I've recently found and acquired a MXL in my size that is currently en route to me. I'm planning on having it repainted over the winter and accumulate the needed parts to build it up for next year. But my question is how I should go about this? Do I use my alloy Campy group? Should I do a new school/old school theme and use 09 campy or even SRAM? Do I use my Dura-Ace 7700? 

Right now my idea is formulating as follows which is pretty old school themed:

Repaint: Black with white decals
Group: Alloy Campy
Wheels: super shallow box rims 36/32h, maybe even tubular like Ambrosio Nemesis, etc. 
(If tubular wheels, then maybe green Vittoria Paves?) 
Saddle: white (maybe regal?) 
Tape: white
Headset: Silver King gripnut or Campy record

I'm really stumped on this build, normally I have an idea, but I think I'm somehow intimidated by the allure of a "MXL" that I feel I really have to do the job proper. I know its going to be a tank so should I run with that and do the "classics" build or should I try to build it up lighter so it doesn't wind up weighing 30lbs.  

At any rate I'm pumped and can't wait to get my grubby hands on it. I've watched and waited for a big MXL for a while now and to finally be getting one...


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

First off.....congrats on your recent acquisition! Unless you are a fly weight, you'll likely be very happy with the ride (assuming you did your homework on the proper fit/geo, etc.)

As for the build, go with what you like and what you'll most enjoy riding. Alloy Campy is always a superb choice, but not if you're used to riding Shimano and have to re-learn the shifting reflex. 

I think your proposed build is excellent all around.....don't be intimidated by the build, just get it done and go enjoy the ride!


----------



## sneyer (Jun 20, 2008)

Funny, I'm actually going thru the same thing. I too recently acquired an MX Leader and have been debating the build. I think I’ve finally decided to use my favorite parts from Shimano and Sram. Red shifters and derailers, paired with Dura-Ace cranks, BB, brakes and hubs. I really like the way the Sram shifts, but don’t particularly like the brakes or the carbon crank. Why not use what you like best? Oh, and of course a King headset.

BTW, does anyone know where I can get a Motorola top tube decal?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Shoot a message to the forum member Kdub

I know at one time he printed and sold a bunch of them to other forum members and on eBay. Good luck!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmm*

Campy Alloy

if you are going to re-paint why black?

go classic

Faema
Molteni

T-Kom (if you like black)
Kelme (rare and super*****in)
Vlanderaan
7-11
Motorola ( a bit common now)
Domo Farm Frites


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

I'm not 100% set on black, I'm not familiar with the team paint schemes other than Motorola, 7/11, Faema, and Molteni. I dunno, was kind of thinking of making a Merckx version of Boonen's bike at Roubaix this year. Black with white letters, white tape, white Regal saddle. 

So far parts I've got are looking like it's going to be 177.5 Record Alloy cranks, Chorus non-skeleton brakeset, probably the rest 08 chorus as well. I guess it'll have a little carbon on it but I don't really want to move my alloy group from the bike it's on. 

I'll do some research on the other team paint jobs and see if anything catches my eye. I could at least maybe do an "inspired-by" kind of thing if not a 100% replica.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*but Black bikes*



TACSTS said:


> I'm not 100% set on black, I'm not familiar with the team paint schemes other than Motorola, 7/11, Faema, and Molteni. I dunno, was kind of thinking of making a Merckx version of Boonen's bike at Roubaix this year. Black with white letters, white tape, white Regal saddle.
> 
> So far parts I've got are looking like it's going to be 177.5 Record Alloy cranks, Chorus non-skeleton brakeset, probably the rest 08 chorus as well. I guess it'll have a little carbon on it but I don't really want to move my alloy group from the bike it's on.
> 
> I'll do some research on the other team paint jobs and see if anything catches my eye. I could at least maybe do an "inspired-by" kind of thing if not a 100% replica.


like Boonen's are common as pig tracks due to CF

you like Paris Roubaix?
get the Domo Farm Frites Livery
Museeuw, Knavren both won P-R (including a 1-2-3) in that scheme


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Check out all the various paint schemes that have been put out over the years:

http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/team colors

I think you'll find one to your liking that will be a bit more fetching than standard black.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Check out all the various paint schemes that have been put out over the years:
> 
> http://www.tearsforgears.com/search/label/team colors
> 
> I think you'll find one to your liking that will be a bit more fetching than standard black.


Thanks for the link! lots of great info and pictures there for me to pour over! :thumbsup:


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> like Boonen's are common as pig tracks due to CF
> 
> you like Paris Roubaix?
> get the Domo Farm Frites Livery
> Museeuw, Knavren both won P-R (including a 1-2-3) in that scheme


To give you an idea, my MXL in Domo Farm Frites livery;


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

That is possibly the best paint job ever for an MXL!! Very nice vlckx.....is that original paint or post facto?


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

kjmunc said:


> That is possibly the best paint job ever for an MXL!! Very nice vlckx.....is that original paint or post facto?


Yes, black and blue, some red and yellow!
It's the original paint, when I got this frame it needed some serious touching up, you can still see some scratches on the top tube logo, but hey, on the road nobody, including myself,
no one cares!

btw, campy alloy has my vote


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I may be in the processs*



vlckx said:


> To give you an idea, my MXL in Domo Farm Frites livery;


of buying a second  MXL

if I do, she will be off to Belgium for such a repaint

I already own all their team kits down to the socks


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> she will be off to Belgium for such a repaint


That would be great, keep us informed! 

(you're going to bring the frame there in person?)


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Here's Eddy! Got the frameset in yesterday and quickly mocked it up roughly to my position with some junk/spare parts. It's a 61(c-c) or 63(c-t). Probably will trim the steerer eventually as I don't really need the extra spacer that's in there now. Can't wait to get it repainted and rebuilt and on the road for real. Patience....


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Is that the MXL that was being sold in the UK? Great looking bike.....can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Yup, from London (or thereabouts). Here's the craziest part of all, shipped UPS Monday morning in London, was in my hands Tuesday by noon in KY. 

It's in great shape, no rust, dents, chrome is almost perfect. Paint is pretty worked over however. I've got to finish amassing parts (winter project) and get it built up as is and make sure the fit and all are right. Then I'll break it back down and get the paint sorted.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

UPDATE: 

Here's a few teaser shots post-repaint. Need to get it prepped (chased&faced) and will build some over the next weekend or two. I'm pumped.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Who did the paint?*

Looks nice. They also apply the decals? As for components, go with what you like be it DA, Campag or SRAM. I started with Campag NR, went to Shimano when Campag lost their way, came back to Campag but now looking at DA 7900. I ran 7700 and Campag 10 for years and rarely F'd up a shift or stop. Both have their merits and it could be as simple as which one is more comfortable to ride in the hoods. I like the adjustable reach on the SRAM Red and 7900.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Noah Rosen at Velocolour in Toronto, Ontario did the paint. The decals are re-pro's from some guy in Australia that makes very complete and authentic reproductions for lots of older Euro brands. 

The build is going to be Chorus-10spd.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I have been using 9 speed ultegra on mine for years and just this winter got a 10 speed dura ace group for it, wow what a wonderful difference in the shifting. I guess all the grime in the old levers may have been a contributor or perhaps the new DA shifts that much better. 

My other upgrade for the MXL this season is tubular tires for training, I went out the other day on the bombed out springtime roads with about 85 psi and a good shot of stans in the tires and had a comfortable and smooth ride, five stars for that upgrade.


----------

